# Pet Food Stamps



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I saw an article about Pet Food Stamps. I think it could be a good thing for people who are going through a hard time,but are trying to get back on their feet.

Pet Food Stamps pays for owners to buy pet food


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That actually sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I tried to look at this but I could not. I am all for helping this cause as long is it not coming from the government . Share your plate of food with a dog if you love it, that is what other people do .


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I very much like this idea!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

As long as it's a non profit group I have no problem with this. The government should absolutely never be involved with this. The deficit is out of control as it is, we don't need to add another entitlement.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that could be good.. but at the same time I think that it should be proven that the animal was acquired BEFORE the family went onto assistance, as if you cant even feed yourself and your family you should NOT be getting a pet to begin with because you wont be able to pay for food, medical ect, which also leads to them being dumped at high kill shelters... sorry I know its a bit harsh, but thats just my opinion


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think your opinion is a valid one. We don't need anymore Government entitlements.

There is too much entitlement mentality that I'm paying for as it is.

I'm all for the idea if it is privately funded and maintained with strict guidlines for qualification. A dog shouldn't have to suffer because of the economy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. If there is someone who can fund a non profit group with enough money of their own and donations from others to help pets, then that is okay with me. 
But, like others, it would make me extremely mad if the government gets involved and starts using more of the working peoples tax dollars to pay for this.. Also brings up, exactly how will they stop the person who is getting food stamps for their pet from breeding this now well fed dog and making money off the litter? 
I can see the benefits, but can also see lots of folks using it to make money from their pets. I hope there will be lots of rules in place to prevents things like that


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

This is something that I have looked into, I wanted to know more BEFORE I gave an opinion on it.

1) This is NOT a gov. program, it is run by donation only. They have said that if the gov. says they want to help, then they may look into it but as of right now they are not a part of this program.

2) The program is only for six months, because of funding they cannot do it for long periods of time

3) The food is sent to you. You sign up via their website, they then ask to wait a few weeks for them to call you, they will call and work on getting things verified as far as income and what your need is for your animals. The food is then sent TO you from here Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

I believe that this is a wonderful program and plan to make donations.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> I agree. If there is someone who can fund a non profit group with enough money of their own and donations from others to help pets, then that is okay with me.
> But, like others, it would make me extremely mad if the government gets involved and starts using more of the working peoples tax dollars to pay for this.. Also brings up, exactly how will they stop the person who is getting food stamps for their pet from breeding this now well fed dog and making money off the litter?
> I can see the benefits, but can also see lots of folks using it to make money from their pets. I hope there will be lots of rules in place to prevents things like that


There's nothing to stop it. Humans are doing it now and the Government won't stop it. They just throw more of my money at the problem and hope no one will notice.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea, but I have a terrible feeling it'd just end up abused as much as normal food stamps if it were to go main stream.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

While, normally I adhere to the "you can't control how threads go", I will say that, this thread is going to get closed quick if it keeps going to a political/gov. side.

The gov. is not a part of this program, period.

Don't make the thread get closed, this, as of right now, is a good program that could help some people for a few months, who just need to get back on their feet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everyone: NO POLITICS! 

If people can't keep from making political comments in this thread it will be closed, and warnings may also be given. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

irickchad said:


> Sounds like a great idea, but I have a terrible feeling it'd just end up abused as much as normal food stamps if it were to go main stream.



So far I have no idea how they go about verifying and picking those who qualify. I'm sure someone could find some way to abuse this program, but since they only get dog food sent to them, I fail to see why anyone would want to. At least for now.

Well, maybe someone would want to horde dog food for the end of the world zombies gonna eat you happenings? lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Here is the FAQ from their site, www.petfoodstamps.com

https://petfoodstamps.org/FAQ.html


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

For the most part I think it looks good. Its funded by a nonprofit organization (much better than the government). But what I really like is that they send the food directly to the people instead of sending them money that they could do anything with. That way you know the money is getting to the intended target, the pets. Unless they are storing up for the zombie apocalypse like GSDolch said. I mean think about it, a food with a long shelf life and a high protein content. I'd eat it if I had to! 

Overall I think it has a lot of potential and looks like it could help a lot of people.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I disagree with this


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

volcano said:


> I disagree with this



Just curious if you could explain more as to they why? Just curious, if you don't agree with it then you don't have to donate to the program, which is the only way this program works.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Non-Government, 6 month cutoff and they send you the food! I would 100% agree with that great idea. 

The idea has to be to help people that could care for their pets under normal cirumstances for a short time if something happens. I don't think anyone would advocate dogs for people who can't afford them, but if you can and do care for your pets and lose your job this could be a great program to get you by till your next job. I would hate to see someone have to give up a dog for a temporary situation.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

We have a local program that is kind of like a pet food pantry. Low income residents can get a 1 month supply of pet food for their pets for free. The volunteers had to start marking the bags and blocking out the bar codes because people were RETURNING the bags of dog food to Wal mart for store credit!!! People suck.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope this isn't considered "political," but my problem with this is that the recipients have to be on welfare themselves. I don't see why people who are having a hard time, but resist going on welfare can't benefit from this if they are struggling. Everything is only for welfare recipients.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Bridget said:


> I hope this isn't considered "political," but my problem with this is that the recipients have to be on welfare themselves. I don't see why people who are having a hard time, but resist going on welfare can't benefit from this if they are struggling. Everything is only for welfare recipients.



They look at those who just have low income also. Not just those on assistance.

https://petfoodstamps.org/FAQ.html



> Q. Who may apply?
> 
> A. If you are receiving Food Stamps or are around or below the poverty level you may apply.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bridget said:


> I hope this isn't considered "political," but my problem with this is that the recipients have to be on welfare themselves. I don't see why people who are having a hard time, but resist going on welfare can't benefit from this if they are struggling. Everything is only for welfare recipients.


Bridget, I understand your point.

There are people who are not considered low income or on welfare that fall on hard times w/ job lay off's, foreclousers, etc. that most likely would not qualify for this program, but need the assistance.

Think for a family of 4 the poverty level for total income is $23,050....that is shocking to me. Just over that amount and not on welfare there are ALOT of programs out of their reach.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Think for a family of 4 the poverty level for total income is $23,050....that is shocking to me. Just over that amount and not on welfare there are ALOT of programs out of their reach.


Then I don't guess they should have a dog. Not a popular idea maybe, just IMO.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Some folks already had the dog before things went south.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I like that its a private non-profit group, and I think they're doing a good service...but I don't think I would donate to them over some other groups. I do think pets are a luxury item and its not really "my job" to support someone's want.

But I do understand that people go through hard times and might have to place their dogs into a shelter if they can't afford to get them food, and with the shelter over population problem this is a good way of lessening the hurt on shelters as well as keeping pets with their families.

Still...not a charity I would donate to. I know how low the "poverty level" is and I think that if you're that close to it you probably shouldn't have a pet in the first place. And if you haven't saved up enough to provide for yourself and your pet for a few months, that's really not my problem as well. A $30 bag of pedigree would probably feed a dog for a month or more.

Wanted to add...I know my local Humane Society collects food and toy donations and distributes them to needy pet owners. I believe you can give them a call like once a month for a few months and they'll try to get you some kind of food.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

True, Bridget, and they'd already decided having kids on less than $24K annually was a wise move too.

I'm glad there are non-government sponsored programs to help those truly in need. I don't know how you get around a potential slippery slope, tho.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We have a similar program locally. The public and local businesses donate food, and volunteers portion it out into bags-- I guess that keeps people from returning it for cash. As far as I know, you have to show proof of need for ours but you don't have to be receiving government assistance.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep - same here. In fact - & this happily surprised me - Halloween is the biggest donation time of the year. Teenagers come to your door, asking for both food donations for humans, as well as for pets. I think it's GREAT. So, for the past 4 years, we always have a couple of boxes of foodstuff for humans, & a couple of bags of kibble for both cats & dogs. It's a fun way to help others. (And easy, since they come to your door!)


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

More than likely your tax dollars are already going to county or city shelters, where as you know a lot of the owner turn ins are due to financial constraints. I would much rather my money go towards keeping a dog in a home and alive, rather than funding it's 10 day holding cell and euthanization.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Even when there's not hard economic times, pets have been turned into the shelters. Heck, Xmas is the biggest turn-in time --- know why? So a family can get a brand-new puppy or kitten. Disgusting.

In our area, we just found out our tax dollars went to a vodka distillery to help that business get off the ground.... 

I'd rather the monies go to the SPCA, which is where these teens take their pet food donations to be distributed. Euth of unwanted pets is just part of the bigger picture.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

AddieGirl said:


> We have a local program that is kind of like a pet food pantry. Low income residents can get a 1 month supply of pet food for their pets for free. The volunteers had to start marking the bags and blocking out the bar codes because people were RETURNING the bags of dog food to Wal mart for store credit!!! People suck.


Ugh, thats lousy. Theres a pet food pantry program here, I've actually been there a few times during rough times. They don't give the food out in bags, they used to but had issues with people picking and choosing with food brand they wanted. So all the food gets combined in huge containers and then scooped out for the individuals. They also don't give you enough to feed your animal, its just a supplement to help out. I think its a really good program, but I wonder things like if they cut you off after x time period, or x many pets. One of the times I went there was a woman there who was getting food for like 10 cats! They do make sure all the animals in the home are fixed, if you have any that aren't they give you sources where you can get them fixed and you can only get food from them twice or something before they stop if the pet hasn't been altered yet. 

Looking at the website this program looks really good. I wonder how it works with choosing the food though. I wonder if it works like actual food stamps with an amount limit and then you choose within that, I hope so because I don't think it would be fair or right for someone to sign up for the program and get the most expensive food available. That said, some animals have dietary restrictions and I wouldn't want the only option to be crap carcinogenic foods either. 

I'm sure there are people who are going to abuse the program. I can't tell you how many times I've been approached in the grocery store by someone saying they need some cash and would I be interested in having them pay for my groceries on their food stamps and pay them the cash! I've seen people bring in high quality food bags to places like PetsMart that offer guarantees, but the bags were filled with kibbles n bits before being brought back. Someone might use this program and then sell the food on craigslist. There's definitely always going to be out there that only care about themselves and ruin things for the people who actually need the help to get back on their feet.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Yes there are always going to be the entitled ones who think they deserve the best for free. At my clinic we help low income people have their pets speutered for very low cost. I LOVE when I can help someone who is appreciative and REALIZES that it is because of the generosity of others that they are able to receive help, not that they are "free". Then we get the people who walk in with iPhones, nails done and cars nicer than mine who dot understand why they have to pay $12 for a rabies shot when they just got a pregnant Rottweiler spayed for $5.
I think the pet food stamps are fine as long as it is continued to only be funded privately. I personally would not find this cause to be of interest as I feel there are other more worthy organizations.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well I personally think the program is good and I wouldn't mind donating to it. I think there's a big difference between someone who is going out to get an animal when they know they are having a hard time,and someone who is reaching out for help in order to keep their animals. You can save all the money you want to just in case you have a hard time,but the reality is that if you don't have money coming in to replace the money you are spending,the money saved will run out. I've been on the end of having hard times ,and know that it isn't that easy. This program may get abused just like anything,but I find it to be worthy cause.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Whether it's because someone already had a pet and fell on hard times, or a low income family decided to get a new pet is not the point. To say that some aren't entitled to have a pet because they don't make X amount of dollars is passing judgement on a person they know nothing about. I used to make really good money before I got sick. I don't know what I'd do without my pets. A pet can be the difference between someone staying in bed depressed all the time and someone getting out of bed. It can make the difference between someone feeling they have no reason to live and feeling like things might be OK. There are many working families who live below the poverty line. The children in those families go without an awful lot. Now they shouldn't have a pet because their parents don't make enough money? The judgement being passed here is sickening. If you've never lived in those circumstances, I guess it's easy to be so cold. We are all human. We all deserve to be treated that way. It's nice to be able to sit with your cell phone, cable, internet, heat, food, etc. and say that a pet is a 'luxury' item and the poor aren't entitled to it. SMH


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jag said:


> Whether it's because someone already had a pet and fell on hard times, or a low income family decided to get a new pet is not the point. To say that some aren't entitled to have a pet because they don't make X amount of dollars is passing judgement on a person they know nothing about. I used to make really good money before I got sick. I don't know what I'd do without my pets. A pet can be the difference between someone staying in bed depressed all the time and someone getting out of bed. It can make the difference between someone feeling they have no reason to live and feeling like things might be OK. There are many working families who live below the poverty line. The children in those families go without an awful lot. Now they shouldn't have a pet because their parents don't make enough money? The judgement being passed here is sickening. If you've never lived in those circumstances, I guess it's easy to be so cold. We are all human. We all deserve to be treated that way. It's nice to be able to sit with your cell phone, cable, internet, heat, food, etc. and say that a pet is a 'luxury' item and the poor aren't entitled to it. SMH


I completely agree. Humility works both ways: the recipient giving humble thanks for the help and the person making a humble offering of that help. Impossible to be humble when you're busy zipping up your judge-y pants. 
IMO.
Sheilah


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Abby142 said:


> For the most part I think it looks good. Its funded by a nonprofit organization (much better than the government). But what I really like is that they send the food directly to the people instead of sending them money that they could do anything with. That way you know the money is getting to the intended target, the pets. Unless they are storing up for the zombie apocalypse like GSDolch said. I mean think about it, a food with a long shelf life and a high protein content. I'd eat it if I had to!
> 
> Overall I think it has a lot of potential and looks like it could help a lot of people.


Me too, I think that. I do not give money but will give what a animal needs


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

For about a year after I left my ex husband, there were nights that I did NOT eat food. My children ate and my dog ate. It was a difficult complicated situation and I couldn't get any help.

We had shelter, water, electric, my kids had food, my dog had food...it wasn't easy, but we made it work. 

I'm not an extremely open person to just everyone, not with some details, I'm sure some people on here would tell me that I shouldn't of had a dog.

I didn't go out and get her, we had her, she taught my oldest son to walk, she was not a new family member, I was not going to chuck her just because things got a little hard. You know what else? She was the only shining light in my childrens life for that year. Dealing with a divorce, a dad thats not around, moving 1500 miles from where you are use to, thats hard on children.

There are always going to be people who abuse a system of some sort, in some way. But if we let that prevent us from helping those that do need help..what does that say about a person?

I'm all for being cautious, learning about a program before hand and working to improve systems to help keep the abuse of them down. I'm not for turning people away simply because of what someone else did. Especially when its a program that is only run off donations from people. If someone feels that strongly against it, then just don't donate to it..but there is never a reason to judge people whom you have never met, or will never met, will never know their name, their situation, or anything about them. If you have nothing more than "they are getting help"....then you don't really have a good case, or excuse, to pass judgment.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We have a dog food bank here....its just like a food pantry that is for people but for dogs. There is criteria that needs to be met, but they help tons of people. There is even some human shelters(domestic abuse) that will place family pets in foster care until that person gets on their feet. A wonderful idea


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GSDolch said:


> For about a year after I left my ex husband, there were nights that I did NOT eat food. My children ate and my dog ate. It was a difficult complicated situation and I couldn't get any help.
> 
> We had shelter, water, electric, my kids had food, my dog had food...it wasn't easy, but we made it work.
> 
> ...


 Bless your heart! I would help You!!! Know one here means anything bad, just we rather give what someone needs, money can be abused sometimes. Ask my family they send me money on my b -day or Christmas and I always spend it on my dogs


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I say that with a smile because we are so lucky, the ones that do not have to go without. Heck I would so help a friend in need , (It was not always like this), I had , have friends too , that help me!!!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

In this day food is not expensive. Rent is, unless youre on section 8. If you cant afford 30 a month for your pet then you obviously arent taking it to a vet. I am anti handouts because Ive seen who gets them and whos too proud to accept them. I cant get into detail because this is a non political forum. The mythical person who fell on hard times? Thats not who is using these programs. Go to the free clinic and youll see.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDolch said:


> For about a year after I left my ex husband, there were nights that I did NOT eat food. My children ate and my dog ate. It was a difficult complicated situation and I couldn't get any help.
> 
> We had shelter, water, electric, my kids had food, my dog had food...it wasn't easy, but we made it work.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. And I've even been told by people that what I've done was wrong and I should have given up my dogs, like when I was living in my car. I even lost a friend over it (not local, lived a few hours away). I know I did the right thing and my dogs needs always came before my own. My days revolved around what THEY needed until we were under a roof again. 

I've also had times where I wasn't eating, or didn't have hot water, but they got their food and vet. Whats most important to me is the long run. I'd rather live in my car again for a few months with the dogs than have them end up in a shelter, euthanized, abused, or any of the other possibilities. And I'm sure if you asked my dogs they'd go through some temporary lesser conditions if it meant staying with me for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

volcano said:


> mythical person who fell on hard times? Thats not who is using these programs. Go to the free clinic and youll see.


Been there. Both sides are represented. And I'd rather help out the people that need it and occasionally get taken for a ride (been there) than not help those who need it to get back on their feet. I'm SO incredibly grateful for the assistance I've received when I was down. And the "funny" thing? I've gotten more help (which comes in more forms than money/welfare) from complete strangers than my own family. When I was struggling, everyone constantly asked "don't you have family that can help?"

When Tessa broke her leg someone from a church helped me pay the vet bill. Not a loan, he told me to "pay it forward." And I'd like to think that I do. And will continue to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

volcano said:


> The mythical person who fell on hard times? Thats not who is using these programs. Go to the free clinic and youll see.


There are more people using it that need it then not. Yes there are a few that can potentially ruin it for those that do need it, but I think that is overlooked because the people that need it really need it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for writing this post.

I guess I was just raised 'wrong'. I was always taught "There but for the grace of God go I".

Life isn't perfect, people aren't perfect, people make mistakes (aka 'bad choices') or like your case, things happen out of your control...

....since when did those sort of things become a moral failure in this country?

I had a lady working part time for me that fell on hard times. Her husband was laid off. They fell behind on their mortgage. She needed help and asked me if I could advance her money specifically so she could buy food for her beloved German Shepherd and little mini horse. I did. She rehomed her pet goat to cut down on feed bills too.

Her husband got his job back but the bank wouldn't work with them or give them an ounce of forgiveness. They tried so hard to be responsible and do the right thing only to be slapped down.

She's a good person. She and her hubby ate ramen noodles so they could keep bills paid and their pets fed. 

It took a lot longer then 6 months for them to get back on their feet and they aren't fully recovered...probably may never be...for various reasons...so much to her story but I know if she had to give her GSD up it would have been like ripping her heart out. I couldn't bear to see it.

Much more to her story but it would be too far off topic......

btw - I winced when I saw that they named this program 'pet food stamps'. Given our current cultural memes I knew it would elicit a lot of negativity even though it is a non profit/non governmental program.

They really should consider renaming it 'Helping Hungry Pets' or something.

Thanks again for your post.





GSDolch said:


> For about a year after I left my ex husband, there were nights that I did NOT eat food. My children ate and my dog ate. It was a difficult complicated situation and I couldn't get any help.
> 
> We had shelter, water, electric, my kids had food, my dog had food...it wasn't easy, but we made it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

karma.... 




Lin said:


> Been there. Both sides are represented. And I'd rather help out the people that need it and occasionally get taken for a ride (been there) than not help those who need it to get back on their feet. I'm SO incredibly grateful for the assistance I've received when I was down. And the "funny" thing? I've gotten more help (which comes in more forms than money/welfare) from complete strangers than my own family. When I was struggling, everyone constantly asked "don't you have family that can help?"
> 
> When Tessa broke her leg someone from a church helped me pay the vet bill. Not a loan, he told me to "pay it forward." And I'd like to think that I do. And will continue to.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

volcano said:


> In this day food is not expensive. Rent is, unless youre on section 8. _ If you cant afford 30 a month for your pet then you obviously arent taking it to a vet_. I am anti handouts because Ive seen who gets them and whos too proud to accept them. I cant get into detail because this is a non political forum*. The mythical person who fell on hard times? *Thats not who is using these programs. Go to the free clinic and youll see.





See, heres the funny thing about vet care, depending on how long someone is off their feet, they may not NEED to take their dog to the vet. I don't run my kids to the doctor for every little sniffle or scratch, so why would I with my dog? Unless it was a life death emergency, I had no need to take my dog. She actually had her check up and shots before I left my ex, and by the next go around, I was more stable. 

Something that might surprise you, she actually went two years without getting any shots and only went to the vet once. I lived on St. Croix USVI, unless you are boarding them they do not have to have their shots, not even rabies. To get a dog there you have to have a rabies cert. but after that, its not illegal because its not on the island. 

If I am going to be a mythical person then I would like a unicorn that I can fly on to meet the Doctor in his Tardis so we can Time Travel Maybe...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lin said:


> I completely agree. And I've even been told by people that what I've done was wrong and I should have given up my dogs, like when I was living in my car. I even lost a friend over it (not local, lived a few hours away). I know I did the right thing and my dogs needs always came before my own. My days revolved around what THEY needed until we were under a roof again.
> 
> I've also had times where I wasn't eating, or didn't have hot water, but they got their food and vet. Whats most important to me is the long run. I'd rather live in my car again for a few months with the dogs than have them end up in a shelter, euthanized, abused, or any of the other possibilities. And I'm sure if you asked my dogs they'd go through some temporary lesser conditions if it meant staying with me for the rest of their lives.


I actually had people tell me that I should have stayed with my ex husband, some of the reasons were "because he makes better money than you." :headbang:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

JMHO....you don't owe an explanation....


What I'd like to know is how someone like volcano can divine the souls of every person at the health clinic?

I know...the answer is 42. 

Pink unicorns too. hehehe



GSDolch said:


> See, heres the funny thing about vet care, depending on how long someone is off their feet, they may not NEED to take their dog to the vet. I don't run my kids to the doctor for every little sniffle or scratch, so why would I with my dog? Unless it was a life death emergency, I had no need to take my dog. She actually had her check up and shots before I left my ex, and by the next go around, I was more stable.
> 
> Something that might surprise you, she actually went two years without getting any shots and only went to the vet once. I lived on St. Croix USVI, unless you are boarding them they do not have to have their shots, not even rabies. To get a dog there you have to have a rabies cert. but after that, its not illegal because its not on the island.
> 
> If I am going to be a mythical person then I would like a unicorn that I can fly on to meet the Doctor in his Tardis so we can Time Travel Maybe...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thank you for writing this post.
> 
> I guess I was just raised 'wrong'. I was always taught "There but for the grace of God go I".
> 
> ...



I'm glad that your friend didn't have to give up her GSD.

Sometimes things happen out of our control, there isn't anything mythical about that. It happens, I've lived it and I've known people who've lived it. Some are still milking the system, and some are...well, rising from the ashes.

And yeah, my first thought was the same as yours, they probably should come up with a better name. To many people read "food stamps" and leave it at that.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The bottom line for me this is a private charity. Whoever "they" are can set the guidelines as they see fit. There are a few charities I support & donate too annually. They mean something to me but may not to someone else, no biggie. 

At the end of the day you can't please everyone.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> JMHO....you don't owe an explanation....
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is how someone like volcano can divine the souls of every person at the health clinic?
> ...



Thank you, I know that I don't, but on the other hand, I think "am I not making myself understood clearly?" Sometimes I have to remind myself that there are people out there that, well, really don't care. 

I can be pretty blunt and harsh sometimes, but thats one thing I would never do, is just turn my back on someone in need if I can help them.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Courtney said:


> The bottom line for me this is a private charity. Whoever "they" are can set the guidelines as they see fit. There are a few charities I support & donate too annually. They mean something to me but may not to someone else, no biggie.
> 
> At the end of the day you can't please everyone.



*nods* I have no problem with that, I think thats very reasonable.

I don't think, going off on how people should do ___ or ___ when there is only one piece of information (IE: they receive help from ____) is. 

I mean, maybe if they knew the people....but unknown person from unknown place, then using the excuse that they are all mythical...<snickers>



Oh, and off topic, for any whovians. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvB-SWmXrRU <<<Time Travel Maybe?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a hard time wrapping my head around that too (in red).

What motivates that sort of thought process?

I got a clue to the mind set when I heard a man say "I have to get up and go to work at a job I hate, with a rotten boss, so why should anyone else get something for free?"

In other words he's a miserable character who thinks why should anyone have it 'better' then me. Not always what drives it but it is an unfortunate failing of human nature.

That attitude prevails even in cases such as this where it is a non profit charity helping pets/dogs......


(p.s. Dr. Who is great! ...love the newer series too, just catching up on it now!)




GSDolch said:


> Thank you, I know that I don't, but on the other hand, I think "am I not making myself understood clearly?" Sometimes I have to remind myself that there are people out there that, well, really don't care.
> 
> I can be pretty blunt and harsh sometimes, but thats one thing I would never do, is just turn my back on someone in need if I can help them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

For the people who feel that it's not their problem that someone can't feed their dogs because of a difficult time they are going through, I hope you are never in that position.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> For the people who feel that it's not their problem that someone can't feed their dogs because of a difficult time they are going through, I hope you are never in that position.


:thumbup:

There is internal fortitude that you have to have in order to live poor. Here is a true story of rotten luck. There was a person who divorced with a small child with disabilities and another on the way. This person had to swallow pride and accept welfare at some point. When the one 'on the way' was 3 weeks old (and very sick) this person started college. It took twice as long to graduate, because of working and going to school, etc. After graduation, this person ended up making a good living. All the way through, this person gave to others. Whatever they had... whether it was match box cars in the Toys for Tots box, or outgrown kids clothing to another person in need. When the money got better, the donations to others got better. Sometimes, those 'helping hand' gifts were abused. Big deal. It was more about the giving than about making sure it wasn't abused. Years passed, and once again (this time due to illness) it all went sideways and this person lost pretty much everything they'd worked for. However, this person continues to give anything they can to anyone in need. The only thing about this person is that they would NEVER give up their pets. The only thing that would cause this to happen is if they couldn't manage to give them what they had to have. 

Now- there are 2 kinds of people in this world. There are those that will, and those that won't. Sometimes, a person can change from one 'type' to another, but it's not that often. It's not even how you were raised. It's just who you are. Sometimes, people are the way they are out of sheer ignorance. Sometimes it's greed. Sometimes it's selfishness. There are a thousand different reasons why someone can turn out the way they do. I choose to treat people in a certain way. I am OK with that. If people are OK with the way they treat others (which may be VERY different from how you treat them), then what can you do? There was a time when people helped each other without the snickers, sneers, or feeling superior to them. I don't know what happened to those times. My only agenda is to ease suffering of others that I'm able to ease. I don't require those that I help to be grateful. I don't require them to be anything. I'm not looking for anyone to pat me on the back, which is why I try to help anonymously. I don't advertise what I do. No matter how little a person has, there is always someone who has less. ALWAYS. I agree that calling it 'pet food stamps' (by the media, of course!) is a terrible thing to do. Those in need are already looked down on, and this just gives another reason for those that do to react cynically. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone could treat everyone else with dignity and respect? I wonder what a difference it could make.... maybe even lessen the violence, etc. going on. So much anger, indifference, intolerance....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent post.



I grew up poor when being poor was NOT a sin. That makes a difference, it does.




Jag said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> There is internal fortitude that you have to have in order to live poor. Here is a true story of rotten luck. There was a person who divorced with a small child with disabilities and another on the way. This person had to swallow pride and accept welfare at some point. When the one 'on the way' was 3 weeks old (and very sick) this person started college. It took twice as long to graduate, because of working and going to school, etc. After graduation, this person ended up making a good living. All the way through, this person gave to others. Whatever they had... whether it was match box cars in the Toys for Tots box, or outgrown kids clothing to another person in need. When the money got better, the donations to others got better. Sometimes, those 'helping hand' gifts were abused. Big deal. It was more about the giving than about making sure it wasn't abused. Years passed, and once again (this time due to illness) it all went sideways and this person lost pretty much everything they'd worked for. However, this person continues to give anything they can to anyone in need. The only thing about this person is that they would NEVER give up their pets. The only thing that would cause this to happen is if they couldn't manage to give them what they had to have.
> 
> Now- there are 2 kinds of people in this world. There are those that will, and those that won't. Sometimes, a person can change from one 'type' to another, but it's not that often. It's not even how you were raised. It's just who you are. Sometimes, people are the way they are out of sheer ignorance. Sometimes it's greed. Sometimes it's selfishness. There are a thousand different reasons why someone can turn out the way they do. I choose to treat people in a certain way. I am OK with that. If people are OK with the way they treat others (which may be VERY different from how you treat them), then what can you do? There was a time when people helped each other without the snickers, sneers, or feeling superior to them. I don't know what happened to those times. My only agenda is to ease suffering of others that I'm able to ease. I don't require those that I help to be grateful. I don't require them to be anything. I'm not looking for anyone to pat me on the back, which is why I try to help anonymously. I don't advertise what I do. No matter how little a person has, there is always someone who has less. ALWAYS. I agree that calling it 'pet food stamps' (by the media, of course!) is a terrible thing to do. Those in need are already looked down on, and this just gives another reason for those that do to react cynically. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone could treat everyone else with dignity and respect? I wonder what a difference it could make.... maybe even lessen the violence, etc. going on. So much anger, indifference, intolerance....


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've probably been considered living at a poverty level for most of the time since March 2009 when I got really sick and was no longer able to live alone and then afford a place alone. Despite that, my dogs have gotten their exams, medications/supplements, rushed to the vet when Tessa broke her leg, rushed to the ER vet when Emma ate rat poison and both dogs were treated to be safe, and are fed a high quality raw diet. I've also taken in foster animals and used my money to get them vet exams, microchipped, vaccinations, and altered. I've helped others out who had trouble getting their pets food or vet. 

Once when I fell on tough times (I've had lots of ups and downs over this period, unfortunately every time things are going great I get another setback) I tried asking my mom for help. She told me I was selfish and would never change. LOL. In reality, my mom is the selfish one and I've known that my whole life. But I found this particularly funny because if I hadn't been so giving over the years, I'd be a lot better off when I had my own setbacks. I'd have had more money in savings etc. But no matter how low I've been I've been able to get back up again, either on my own or with help. So I know when it happens again that I can do it and I've been through worse. That things will work out in the end. And I don't want to change the kind of person I am.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think this is a great thing.

There will always be people who abuse a system , but for the ones that truly need it, I'm sure they are grateful.

It's easy for someone to say "if you don't have the money you shouldn't own a pet"
Until they may find themselves in that situation someday. 

I'm not rich by any means, but there are times when things get very tight because of the economy etc. There's no way I'd give up my animals..

I know a few people on assistance,(physical disabilities) that have animals, can barely make ends meet but their animals get the best of care and they love them. They would be lost without them.

I would donate to this as well. I hope it works


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a non political forum, so I cant go into detail about why I disagree with "pet food stamps" ***comment removed by ADMIN** Although it looks like its not food stamps, but a charity program, how could I disagree with that??? ** Comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to see this here. As the founder and director of a non-profit organization that assists pets of those who are homeless...I think I can offer a unique perspective here. 

Until the end of this month, we will be continuing distribution of free pet food to qualified, income and residence verified participants-they're being referred to petfoodstamps.org Why? We cannot meet the need. It is HUGE. In our area, MOST of our participants are good people, just poor. Before stating that someone poor should not have a pet, think of what your dog meant to you when you were a child...what they mean when you're sick, having troubles, whatever. And think of what it means for that dog! The human/animal bond is an incredible thing...and should be fostered. We have over 400 pets in our program, and most of those pets would have ended up euthanized in one of three high kill shelters here, had these folks not been getting food from us. The downside? There is ALWAYS and will FOREVER be a rotten apple in the barrel. ALWAYS. And as we've caught them, out they go...do not pass go, collect $200, and no second chance. These are people who turn around and try to sell what we have given to them. There WILL be people in this new program who WILL defraud it..and I wonder how in the heck they're going to even verify that people HAVE pets (we make people bring the dog WITH THEM along with everything else required--ID, proof of residency, income) when they apply for services. No dog? No food. 
Although we will be referring all low income recipients to petfoodstamps.org, we will continue with the large homeless, pet loving population we have here. For them, we provide free vaccine, spay/neuter, emergency veterinary care, leads, collars, doggies coats, flea/tick treatment, and pet food, free of charge. We also provide people food, sleeping bags, bottled water, tents, warm socks, thermals, winter coats, etc. as it gets very cold here... The homeless take INCREDIBLE care of their pets...they are some of the best socialized, best trained, and best behaved dogs (and cats too!) out there...and they are truly a joy to work with. I was homeless with my GSD and Aussie Shep for 1.5 years, so I have walked the walk...and understand where these people are coming from. aw: This is a news link of what we do, and one of the women who lives homeless, by herself-right here in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

You...are....AWESOME!





NietzschesMomma said:


> Glad to see this here. As the founder and director of a non-profit organization that assists pets of those who are homeless...I think I can offer a unique perspective here.
> 
> Until the end of this month, we will be continuing distribution of free pet food to qualified, income and residence verified participants-they're being referred to petfoodstamps.org Why? We cannot meet the need. It is HUGE. In our area, MOST of our participants are good people, just poor. Before stating that someone poor should not have a pet, think of what your dog meant to you when you were a child...what they mean when you're sick, having troubles, whatever. And think of what it means for that dog! The human/animal bond is an incredible thing...and should be fostered. We have over 400 pets in our program, and most of those pets would have ended up euthanized in one of three high kill shelters here, had these folks not been getting food from us. The downside? There is ALWAYS and will FOREVER be a rotten apple in the barrel. ALWAYS. And as we've caught them, out they go...do not pass go, collect $200, and no second chance. These are people who turn around and try to sell what we have given to them. There WILL be people in this new program who WILL defraud it..and I wonder how in the heck they're going to even verify that people HAVE pets (we make people bring the dog WITH THEM along with everything else required--ID, proof of residency, income) when they apply for services. No dog? No food.
> Although we will be referring all low income recipients to petfoodstamps.org, we will continue with the large homeless, pet loving population we have here. For them, we provide free vaccine, spay/neuter, emergency veterinary care, leads, collars, doggies coats, flea/tick treatment, and pet food, free of charge. We also provide people food, sleeping bags, bottled water, tents, warm socks, thermals, winter coats, etc. as it gets very cold here... The homeless take INCREDIBLE care of their pets...they are some of the best socialized, best trained, and best behaved dogs (and cats too!) out there...and they are truly a joy to work with. I was homeless with my GSD and Aussie Shep for 1.5 years, so I have walked the walk...and understand where these people are coming from. aw: This is a news link of what we do, and one of the women who lives homeless, by herself-right here in the Mojave Desert.
> Animal Rescue Group Comes to the Aid of Homeless and Their Pets - YouTube


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

When I said how could I disagree with that??? I meant to say I agree with it wholeheartedly. Its a dog charity, they can give dog food to everyone IMO. Ideally they would make a hookup with all the grocers so that the old meat could be used. The whole food stamps thing is what threw me off, like when on valentines the people in front of me bought 20 bux worth of flowers with food stamps, and they were non english speaking- Europeans.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

volcano said:


> When I said how could I disagree with that??? I meant to say I agree with it wholeheartedly. Its a dog charity, they can give dog food to everyone IMO. Ideally they would make a hookup with all the grocers so that the old meat could be used. *The whole food stamps thing is what threw me off*, like when on valentines the people in front of me bought 20 bux worth of flowers with food stamps, and they were non english speaking- Europeans.



Yeah, I think they could have come up with a better name. On one hand, using that phrase creates a lot of stigma from the beginning...on the other hand, it grabs attention!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can't buy non food items with food stamps. 

However, here in Indiana people can receive their TANF (welfare) cash on the same debit card they receive their food stamps on. But its impossible to pay for non food items with food stamps, the register won't let it happen. If you ring up food and non food items and then use food stamps to pay, after using the food stamps you'll have a balance left of the nonfood items.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you NietzesMomma for your post. It puts this all in perspective.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

GSDolch awe, thank you. Not awesome, just saw a need and felt something needed to be done about it. Some of the sweetest people you would EVER want to meet-all one has to do is actually take the time to get to KNOW them..instead of looking down on them, like so much of society does. Until I started this org a couple of years ago, most of our homeless people here would literally go hungry to feed their best friend...and no one should have to go hungry, pet or person. I truly enjoy what I do...truly. The health of animals in our program has greatly improved....with a reliable source of DOG food and vaccines.  Bridget-- happy to put a different perspective out there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for what you do and for not judging these people!! We need more of this.

in red: I totally agree that you *must weed out* those who would abuse the system (like taking the dog food and reselling it).

I just want to add one bit of perspective to that though....that in of itself is desperation. Taking a bag of dog food and trying to resell it is not going to make the person a lot of money. When I hear stories of people doing things like that I know that they too, must be pretty desperate.

Again, it's wrong for them to do that but I see it as yet another symptom of extreme poverty.




NietzschesMomma said:


> Glad to see this here. As the founder and director of a non-profit organization that assists pets of those who are homeless...I think I can offer a unique perspective here.
> 
> Until the end of this month, we will be continuing distribution of free pet food to qualified, income and residence verified participants-they're being referred to petfoodstamps.org Why? We cannot meet the need. It is HUGE. In our area, MOST of our participants are good people, just poor. Before stating that someone poor should not have a pet, think of what your dog meant to you when you were a child...what they mean when you're sick, having troubles, whatever. And think of what it means for that dog! The human/animal bond is an incredible thing...and should be fostered. We have over 400 pets in our program, and most of those pets would have ended up euthanized in one of three high kill shelters here, had these folks not been getting food from us. The downside? There is ALWAYS and will FOREVER be a rotten apple in the barrel. ALWAYS. And as we've caught them, out they go...do not pass go, collect $200, and no second chance. These are people who turn around and try to sell what we have given to them. There WILL be people in this new program who WILL defraud it..and I wonder how in the heck they're going to even verify that people HAVE pets (we make people bring the dog WITH THEM along with everything else required--ID, proof of residency, income) when they apply for services. No dog? No food.
> Although we will be referring all low income recipients to petfoodstamps.org, we will continue with the large homeless, pet loving population we have here. For them, we provide free vaccine, spay/neuter, emergency veterinary care, leads, collars, doggies coats, flea/tick treatment, and pet food, free of charge. We also provide people food, sleeping bags, bottled water, tents, warm socks, thermals, winter coats, etc. as it gets very cold here... The homeless take INCREDIBLE care of their pets...they are some of the best socialized, best trained, and best behaved dogs (and cats too!) out there...and they are truly a joy to work with. I was homeless with my GSD and Aussie Shep for 1.5 years, so I have walked the walk...and understand where these people are coming from. aw: This is a news link of what we do, and one of the women who lives homeless, by herself-right here in the Mojave Desert.
> Animal Rescue Group Comes to the Aid of Homeless and Their Pets - YouTube


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

The problem here...isn't selling pet food to get people food, it's to get DRUGS-meth, heroin, etc. I have NO problem tossing those people out of our program-and they know it. Yesterday we had one of the last low income distributions we will conduct. 48 dogs, about 20 cats will have nice full tummies for the next two weeks, until we return again. Next week is homeless distribution and outreach. Really excited because one of our local Girl Scout leaders and her girls have donated several cases of cookies for us to distribute to our homeless pet guardians...they'll be so excited, for them that is SUCH a special treat! We do distribute people food as well as pet food to the homeless...and this will just be something "special" that they are not expecting. We never have homeless folks selling pet food. Ever. The differences in the homeless vs. a few of those in the low income crowd are just staggering. We do have drug addicts who are homeless, but that dog means so much to them that they have foregone a fix to feed that dog FIRST!!!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thank you for what you do and for not judging these people!! We need more of this.
> 
> in red: I totally agree that you *must weed out* those who would abuse the system (like taking the dog food and reselling it).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't blame you, not one bit. You cannot help people like that, but it's still a really sad way to live one's life. being addicted to drugs.

The reason I mentioned that is I used to work for a satellite communications company. We would send engineers out to third world countries to install satellite phone systems. This actually was more expensive for villages then if they had a (then) wired infrastructure. So I asked the engineers why they didn't just run some telephone lines and he said 'The people are so poor they tear the wire down for the copper and sell it as fast as they put it up'. This was before copper had really gone up in price too.

So now when I hear stories of people who would take something that isn't worth a whole lot of money, well, I just think twice ... ya know what I mean?

Anyhoo...not questioning you. You are doing great work.




NietzschesMomma said:


> The problem here...isn't selling pet food to get people food, it's to get DRUGS-meth, heroin, etc. I have NO problem tossing those people out of our program-and they know it. Yesterday we had one of the last low income distributions we will conduct. 48 dogs, about 20 cats will have nice full tummies for the next two weeks, until we return again. Next week is homeless distribution and outreach. Really excited because one of our local Girl Scout leaders and her girls have donated several cases of cookies for us to distribute to our homeless pet guardians...they'll be so excited, for them that is SUCH a special treat! We do distribute people food as well as pet food to the homeless...and this will just be something "special" that they are not expecting. We never have homeless folks selling pet food. Ever. The differences in the homeless vs. a few of those in the low income crowd are just staggering. We do have drug addicts who are homeless, but that dog means so much to them that they have foregone a fix to feed that dog FIRST!!!


----------

